# 2cool board sinks to new low



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

You know, we all used to frequent the *** before the 2cool board was around and that board deterioated into a bunch of name-calling, holier-than-thou, intolerant, prejudicial idiots who would make posts about anything but fishing.

The 2cool board was a refreshing breath of sanity, fishing, and intelligent people who mostly talked fishin' and even when a controversial post was made, agreed to disagree. It wasn't uncommon for many of the early posters on the board to drop my place in Seadrift for cold one or chat - even those who disagreed with each other. We were all tolerant of others ideas, opinions, and respected each other's differences in anything - from fishing methods to sexual orientation.

Unfortunately, those days are gone. While Monty and other have done a good job moderating, and I applaude their efforts in maintaining this board - it has, due to the people posting, become a place where intolerance is rampant, ignorance is prevalent and rewarded, attitudes are childish - and fishing is a rare topic.

If you aren't straight, white, and christian - beware of posting on this board. The self-righteous behaviour and comments posted on this forum is simply unbelievable. The latest thread from Mrs. Backlasher is a perfect example of the type of holier-than-thou, vindictive, self-promoting drivel that has become commonplace here.

Let me be clear - I have no problem with Mrs. Backlasher - while I've never met her, she's probably a very nice person and she is certainly entitled to her beliefs and opinions. Heck, her original post, while pretty right-wing and conservative, didn't really offend much - although most tolerant individuals would think it funny. If someone wants to embarass themselves by making such a pointed, one-sided, narrow view post, so be it. It takes all kinds and I'm certain she feels very strongly about her opinion - more power to her. However, when you read the responses it really gets over-the-top.

Just in that one thread ridiculous comments were made like "freedom is destroying our country", and talking about "hidden agendas". Man, you have to be a special brand of stupid to make comments like that. Frankly, I think I show like that would be hilariously funny - it's not meant to be taken seriously. It just blows me away that there are actually people out there that WOULD take it seriously. And it further blows me away that this 2cool board has become a meeting place for such individuals who prop up themselves by attacking those who disagree with their extremist opinions - to the point that they think its "normal".

Yep, the folks who post frequently on this board are really sinking low....and it's getting worse.

Just make a post where you actually kept a nice trout and you'll get attacked and bashed for not releasing it.

Support someone else's freedom of speech and you'll get attacked for being a pinko, ****, or worse.

Try to be tolerant of a non-christian religion and you're called as a sicko. On a side note, I find it funny that so many christian, who are supposed to be tolerant and love-thy-brother, are some of the most violent, intolerant, closed-minded, narrow bigots out there. Not all, mind you, but there's a higher percentage on this board.

Have a shallow-running boat and get attacked for ruining the environment.

Make a sensible suggestion, and get attacked for be rude. For example, in Mrs. Backlasher posts, somebody made the comment, "What is wrong with your remote or V-chip?". Pretty sensible comment...You don't like a show, switch the channel - don't try to take it off the air or attack those who watch it or are NOT religious fanatics about it. But nooooo, someone has to attack the person who makes the comment.

Just in the past week, these "attacking" individuals have made posts against:

(1) Blacks
(2) Hispanics
(3) Gays
(4) Lesbians
(5) Muslims
(6) Jews

Yes, there have been people who have tried to make responding posts expressing more tolerant views, but they are beaten down by a plethera of the same racist, religious fanatics. The original posters get enough of like-minded ignorant followers and simply overwhelm any dissenting opinion - and then feel smugly satisfied that they have "proven" themselves right.

I don't mind someone who disagrees with a post of mine... In fact, some - like McTrout - do it so well, intelligently, without judgement - that is a real pleasure to see him post - even when he disagrees. I like that guy, and his disagreements with me have NEVER caused me to change my opinion of him or lose any respect - in fact, my opinion and respect for him goes up with each post, supporting or non-supporting.

It's sad...this was once a nice place to visit....it's no accident that many of the original posters have left for better, more tolerant pastures.

I'm sure I'll be attacked for making this post - by the same ignorant fanatics who cannot abide any religion, race, or opinion different from thier own.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I'll make a kind suggestion to use the "ignore user". sounds like there are a couple users that rub you the wrong way.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Have you tried new chocolated flavored Ex-Lax? CF?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Let's just say we disagree, John, on any number of points in your post. Right now, I don't have time to sit down and answer each one, but if you think TTMB was ever "about fishing" it wasn't and isn't. It's a board for folks that like fishing to converse on. We have many, many dedicated fishing boards where fishing is king. I believe very strongly in your right to voice you opinion, and restored you post. If you think this kind of thread attracts sponsors, you are dead wrong. If anyone wants to cover this months $538 bandwidth bill, let me know.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

Grab your self some popcorn and good cold drink and pull up a chair this is going to be a long one. These type of open forum discussions are what makes America great. Now...................LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I usually aviod getting involved in online debates concerning politics or religon, But I can't let this one slide.

I would like to have a list of all these ATTACKS that you mention. Also I find it kind of hypocritical for you to attack the Christian religion like so many of our left leaning free spirits then get down on others for saying anything about something that is against their morals

Just my .02


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Mont, I think John is way out of line with his post. I also think that you handled it with the utmost of diplomacy. If you'll forward to me in a PM your mailing address I'll cover this month's bandwidth bill since I used most of it.

dave


----------



## texas john (Nov 14, 2005)

Move along folks nothing to see here!
Hey look over there its a unicorn on a yellow brick road and its starting to rain gum drops.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Tolerance:*

I too read the original posting. I was disappointed by the direct attack on a certain individual and views expressed by conservatives. However, I do believe that everyone has the freedom to voice "their" opinions...just not criticizing others for "their" opinions. The posters direct use of names and the implications that this board "ONLY" allows certain view points is certainly not true based on the diversity of posting and posters. The 2Cooler's have always been an eclectic, diverse, and open forum for totally free sharing of topics.

 
_What is tolerance? -- it is the consequence of humanity. We are all formed of frailty and error; let us pardon reciprocally each other's folly -- that is the first law of nature. __Voltaire__:_ ​


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

LMAO at Texas John


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

profish00, bbridges, Belt Sanders, BIG ROB, Blackgar, boat_money, bobber, Capt. Lowtide, Capt. Sandbar, chiefcharlie, david, dlove, ELF62, FishFinder, fishinfella, FISHINGADDICT, fishologist, FREON, Gary, Gilbert, GotUm, Havens, IMBIT2, jasonglenn, johnd, JohnHumbert, KarateCowboy, LanceR, Livininlogs, NWW, Pauldo, pearflat, REV, ROBOWADER, seawings, Shaky, Silverspoon, Solid Action, Spekaholic, spotsndots, ssb, Stick 'Em, texas john, Wetcatcher, WilliamH, y-knot, yakfisher

thats a record


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its a shame that the most watched topic is about complaints. The other is complaining about the Mods.

Lets hope for a Train Wreck!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Holiday Depression*

*A lot of people suffer thru' depression around the holidays.*


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

texas john said:


> Move along folks nothing to see here!
> Hey look over there its a unicorn on a yellow brick road and its starting to rain gum drops.


LOL...greenies for you!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

my take......

I'm not agreeing wth John and his labeling of the mods or most of the people on the board as closed minded, bible thumping, bigots......but.....

this is a privately owned board, that Mont allows the public to use.....if you dont' like the way he runs it, or the way he allows the mods to run it in his absence....go away.....


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black. You told Mrs. B that if you don't like the show change the channel. If you don't like someone's posts do what cutter said. Block them or ignore them.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

uuuuuuuuhhhhhhhggggg

When I grow up I want to be a principal or a catipillar


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Well....... ah, hell, never mind.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

As far right as I lean along with my Christian beliefs (which sometimes confuses the heck out of me maintaining both of them), I aint against deleting his post but whatever Mont decides is what I back. Monts integrity is second to none. I'll not preach my ways to another but will merely choose to not associate with them. I can hear some fishing camp doors closing and dock lines being released up and down the coast before certain individuals show up.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

*I told you so*

Humbert you should have pposted a picture of what you ate last night or a picture of your dog in a cute little uniform,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

On a lighter note....When baking my holiday cookies should I use the sweetend or non sweetend Nestle morsels....Huh


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Its seems that negative posts are popping up more and more on the three boards I frequent. It does bother me a bit about the staunch intolerance I am seeing (not pointing the finger here specifically) more and more frequently. I know that we are in some stressful days, but this nation was and is a melting pot, welcoming all that want peace, liberty, and happiness. We cant let a very few crack pots with bombs and guns running around that want to destroy that, turn us from our ideals. Otherwise we will end up in the same oppressed boats as so many other peoples. If we become intolerant we loose and the forces of good loose as well. The dark forces on this planet would love nothing better than to see us turn into hateful and fearful people, and eat ourselves up from the inside. Osama would laugh his *** off at us, knowing he won. What makes those humans good that choose to be good is compassion for their fellow man and the will see the positive, not the attempt to legislate morality and judge others. God offers us freewill so the choice will be ours to heed his call. You can not force anyone into it. Live your life in the light and hope others follow your example.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Can anyone name me one group, just one group of people, who aren't prejudice toward something or someone? Not an individual, a group! 
Every group has another group that they dislike whether it be religion, race, sexual orientation or whatever. Why do you think there are wars being fought? Power, greed, hatred and the list goes on!
Personally, I try to live by one rule that was spoken to me by my parents from a very early age, and that is, *treat others the way you want others to treat you!* 
I am far from perfect, infact there has been only one perfect human and he died on a cross over 2000 years ago so that we could live.
Now I'm going for that popcorn and nice frosty beverage!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Super Dave said:


> Mont, I think John is way out of line with his post. I also think that you handled it with the utmost of diplomacy. If you'll forward to me in a PM your mailing address I'll cover this month's bandwidth bill since I used most of it.
> 
> dave


...and I'll help with the other half.....CF?


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

Round three


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Shouldn't the theme to "Rocky" play every time I come back to view this thread?


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

I too was disappointed by the way the thread Mrs. B started ended. It went downhill. I doubt that was her exact intent. She posts nothing but uplifting messages on this board. Ever. She described her feelings on a show coming out on NBC making light of something very dear to her. Christianity.

I am not exactly in church every Sunday, but I find the premise of the show to be in bad taste. If not worse than bad taste. More envelope pushing by the networks no doubt.

There are some, ok many, on this board that should probably hold their tongue (fingers) when formulating a response. Me included. Think before you post something nasty.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, I have to agree with him on some points. Lots of people refuse to post reports, like me, unless I fished with a fellow 2cooler because I and lots of others have been riticuled for keeping certain fish. I have also personally been slammed on religious beliefs for no reason. Not recently but it has happened. Like most I just go along, read what is here and respond. Very rarely do I post a thread anymore unless I am proud that my son shot or caught something because the only time you get a possitive coment on a report is when it has a kid in it catching or shooting something. Lots of people post prayers, opinions and other stuff on the board which in my opinion is kinda like what JH has done. He has an opinion and he is expressing it and I applaud mont for letting it go back up on the board. 

Mont, you got some paypal waiting for you. It wont cover it all but it will take a nice chunk out of it. Least I can do for letting me post my blabberings so frequently.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

PS, I hope the paypal address of [email protected] is ok for paypaling you the excess cash, if it causes a problem, sorry. If anyone else can afford a couple hundred bucks or $20, shoot it over to him.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

What Argo said


----------



## SPI-FlatsCatter (Nov 3, 2005)

* If someone wants to embarass themselves by making such a pointed, one-sided, narrow view post, so be it.*

Nice to witness your own tolerance and sense of fair play. I'd like to see you, and anybody else that has divurgent views, stick around. But if you can only be happy in a world where your opinions are "respected" as much as the prevailing ones......well you may be disappointed. That's life.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

John...In your post you say that TTMB has become "a place where intolerance is rampant" and then you rip people for posting their views. Is that tolerant? 

You say that " you have to be a special brand of stupid to make comments like that" because someone states a view other than yours. Is that tolerant? 

You say "The latest thread from Mrs. Backlasher is a perfect example of the type of holier-than-thou, vindictive, self-promoting drivel that has become commonplace here." and in the next paragraph you say "Let me be clear - I have no problem with Mrs. Backlasher - while I've never met her, she's probably a very nice person and she is certainly entitled to her beliefs and opinions. Which is it? You seem to be sending mixed signals here. Either you have a problem with her or you don't. No fence riding please.

You say "I find it funny that so many christian, who are supposed to be tolerant and love-thy-brother, are some of the most violent, intolerant, closed-minded, narrow bigots out there." Calling people names is really the way to promote tolerance don't you think?

Why not try practicing what you preach and be a little more tolerant of those that you seem to think are not quite as informed as you are. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

My best friend and I for 35 years have diagreed on about 90% of each others opinon. But the 2 things we agree on that has kept us friends is 1) When it's time to go fishing then it's time to go fishing and 2) when one person sticks a fish the other gets the net.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Can't we all just get along?

Anybody doing any fishing this weekend?
If not have a very Merry Christmas and stay safe!!!!!!!

P.S. whats a good reel for casting poppers?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

tuna poppers or trout poppers?


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

(53 members and 7 guests) 
we may lose the 7.........

I never thought my 200th post would be so sad.......


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

What about croaker soakers? And Aggies? And deer hunters that put deer in the back of their trucks? And potlickers? And people who scalp Astros playoff tickets?

Hey David and John H. - to each their own. I come here for the fishing and get wrapped up in some of the other stuff...I've got plenty of opinions and thoughts. But usually it best to leave it be instead of getting into a E war that no one wins. Can't we all just get along.

I've met and fished with some great people on this site and hope to continue to do so.... I just study up on their posts before I invite them.... 

And whoever posted the special olympics pic....I laughed out loud despite myself.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Tis The Season


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Just gave my first "red dot". Told myself I wouldn't do that but John, you pushed my buttons sir. Who died and made you God and told you to spread your blanket judgements around in here. This is a group of INDIVIDUALS. True, we embody the heart and the spirit of that entity known to all as 2 cool. But to just blast the entire world because you disagree with a few is WAY out of line. Talk about intollerance! I can't remember anything more intollerant than your post. 

I think you should take a nap and them move to California. Everybody loves EVERYthing out there.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

I m going fishing tommrow to throw plastic in West Bay. I be by myself, except for Midget my fishing dog. Anyone interested pm me.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

wahoo said:


> I've met and fished with some great people on this site and hope to continue to do so.... I just study up on their posts before I invite them....
> 
> And whoever posted the special olympics pic....I laughed out loud despite myself.


Me too, on both subjects.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I will be in Brownsville for the weekend. Anyone want to go fishing with me? If you have a boat that would be great because I don't have one. We can fish anywhere in the area. SPI, Port Isabel, Ship Channel. I am up for anything.


----------



## deep six (Aug 31, 2005)

I agree with some of his statments. Not all but some. To keep it fair to myself and others on this board I will not point out which I agree with an dont agree with. Just wanted to say that it can all be taken with a grain of salt. This is a perfect example of the fine line that seperates what we interpret as right or wrong in our minds.....................


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

[/QUOTE] Quote:
Originally Posted by *wahoo*

_I've met and fished with some great people on this site and hope to continue to do so.... I just study up on their posts before I invite them.... _

_And whoever posted the special olympics pic....I laughed out loud despite myself._

Me too, on both subjects. [/QUOTE]

And what if that was YOUR son, would you still think it was funny....Jeez


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone seen my dog? Its a little white dog with black and brown spots. He has seemed to run off. He's, (actually its an it), really fond of licking the dinner plate after I have Sweet and Sour Pork with Shrimp Fried Rice. If you see him please send him home.


Thanks


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks Badhabit , I need a beer ,. Ya know I told myself I was not going to enlist in this type of behavior .. Butttt.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

So how's the TEXANS.....................................................................Any one got a Valium?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Woops got another one pulled I quit Merry Christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> So how's the TEXANS.....................................................................Any one got a Valium?


When you find some let me know, will travel.... the beer ain't workin


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> Woops got another one pulled I quit Merry Christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are on a roll there bud. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

You know my opinion really don't amount to a hill of beans and I usually try to stay out of this but When Mrs B was brought into this I really got to me. Her pure and honest faith is a refreshing site. She was refered to as a religious fanantic or something like that. At my last viewing I haven't seen her blowing up her self or a group of musluims, jews, budist, or any other group that disagrees with the Christian faith. THAT is a fanatic, taking lifes under the pretense of your religion. If everyone here applied a third of Mrs B's convictions to fishing the State records would be overturned every other week. I'm the kind that I laugh if it's funny if it is'nt and you want to laugh it's your business. Thats what the purpose of this board is a diverse group of people with different idea. If you have a problem with a topic as it was said ignore it or make a simple comment and end. John you have all the right in the world to voice your opinion I don't deny that, but any opinions about Mrs B's post should have been made in the thread. If you don't feel a need to offer prayers when it's asked don't. I don't know your particular religious beliefs, not my business. But it is part of me and my beliefs to witness for my Lord when ever I can. This is my right so That what I do. I guess I have rattled on enough. This is a plave for pepple to cone and have a good time. Everyone take ten paces back count to ten take a deep breath and lets go on. I have to say to Mrs, B I'm sorry this happened, Do't le this stop you from posting anything. I'm always ready to listen to you.

God Bless all


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Corpsman Up!!!!!!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Hey john,
you forgot:
(7) trout snobs


LMAO


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

this one is blowin the treasure hunt away on hits!!!!
any hidden numbers?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Well, maybe it was a wake-up call of sorts on a couple of issues.....But the one person he chose to use for an example hurt me very very bad...She is to me the most loved, respected, caring, giving lady I know.....She is the best of the best and she does walk it like she talks it......She is open, kind-hearted and finest lady I know......
My membership here is based on a user-agreement and I will not ever challange a mod on how he or she calls it......Period.

Now...that being said.....I'm still not going to see that ****** cowboy movie "stump-broke mountain" and I believe with all my heart that we need to kill a lot more towel-head sand -monkeys....and soon. 
I ain't mad at the jews, I have friends of many races and colors...........

We have our hie and hers Billy-stix for Christmas and life is good.....Mrs B's christmas card went out in the mail and this Gentleman owes her a large apology.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I just wrote a long post, and it didnt post. 

Heres the Cliffs note version. I invited Dirtracer1 here on TTMB. He is a friend of mine from Fla. He made a joke, some of yall found it offensive, he didnt mean it to be offensive,,,,,


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I am so sorry.

Mrs. B


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> I am so sorry.
> 
> Mrs. B


See what I told you...top that for being real.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*No*

Mrs. B. YOU HAVE NO NEED TO APOLOGIZE!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

OK now we can all be friends again?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

MrsB,
PLEASE continue to help all of us through troubled times with your wonderful prayers! I am sorry all this is happening to such a wonderful, inspirational woman. I have a feeling that we have offended you and for that I am truly sorry. Jeff


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

John,Just curious, is it time for your medication or mine? 

one other thing........always remember, therapy is expensive, poppin' bubble wrap is cheap! You choose.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

I second what boomgoon said. And will add Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all. God bless you Mrs B.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Now...that being said.....I'm still not going to see that ****** cowboy movie "stump-broke mountain" and I believe with all my heart that we need to kill a lot more towel-head sand -monkeys....and soon.
> I ain't mad at the jews, I have friends of many races and colors...........


Are we allowed to talk like this?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I think it is time to shut this one down!!! ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!!!


----------



## muskrat (Jun 11, 2004)

*Five Golden tooks..........*

and a beer... in a tree.......


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Now I see were the kids in school get it from.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Well, maybe it was a wake-up call of sorts on a couple of issues.....But the one person he chose to use for an example hurt me very very bad...She is to me the most loved, respected, caring, giving lady I know.....She is the best of the best and she does walk it like she talks it......She is open, kind-hearted and finest lady I know......
> My membership here is based on a user-agreement and I will not ever challange a mod on how he or she calls it......Period.
> 
> *Now...that being said.....I'm still not going to see that ****** cowboy movie "stump-broke mountain" and I believe with all my heart that we need to kill a lot more towel-head sand -monkeys....and soon. *
> ...


This post is about offensive and mindless as they come. It would be pretty hard to dispute that. Should this be allowed? If yes, then you are WAY out of line, thinking that the NBC show was unacceptable.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

for the record...I think the show AND his post should be allowed


----------



## Red (Feb 21, 2005)

John, there are a couple of bad apples in every bushel. I think that Mont's site and posters are to be HIGHLY, HIGHLY commended for running at about 98% of perfectly harvested Honey Crisps. (hope that doesn't offend anybody) :wink: 

Mucho kudos to Mont and the majority of the contributors here. 2Cool is a success story the previously frequented fishing board could only dream of becoming.

Thanks for the friendly 'tudes around these parts.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Note to mods, don't delete anything put in this thread, I have the com.

John, if you saw a board that was so badly run, so badly managed, and so badly moderated that it really got to you, what would you do? 

2cool was my answer to that question, 6 years ago. Gerry constantly edited or deleted my posts, all the while apologizing to me. Rather than complain, I moved on and now nearly 11,000 folks call this place one they wish to be members of. I built a better mousetrap, and proved my theory of how a site should be run, to be right. When there were 4 or 5 hundred of us, staying on top of the Friday night rants, the Saturday morning apologies, and the Saturday night flaming contests was easy. Now, every minute of the day, sees a new post go up here. My moderators get paid absolutely nothing and who they are is absolutely none of anyone's business but mine. They can and will act in my best interest, and have very clear instructions about what to do when I am not around. If you or anyone else wishes to take issue with that, feel free to call my office or cell number or PM me to discuss it. It's impossible to stay on top of 500 to 1500 new posts per day from 11,000 users. You will note Gerry doesn't seem to have that problem. 

Unlike paying for a charter, having a bad time, and then complaining about it, things here are totally free. Unlike THT, I don't sell paid memberships to look at some half dressed bimbos. What I do, is old school, the old way, the way things have been and will be as long as my name is on this place. I try to attract quality posters, use only the best servers, and attract quality sponsors to offset the costs. When any of that fails, I have and will pick the tab up myself. I consider the sponsors here, the posters here, and all of you, to be the cream of the crop. Jerry Springer isn't on television these days for a reason. I don't want to see this site go that way, but if a deer in the back of a truck bothers you, you just might have to get over it. Same for some of the comments made about certain groups of folks that I disagree with their views. 

At any rate, feel free to read, post, criticise, complain, praise or whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*dang!!!*

good thing I decided not to leave till early tomorrow on my fishing trip, else I woulda missed this thread.

John, you have some valid points, and some not so valid ones. But I think all thats been pretty well covered. Let me just say:

Hey John, you ain't seen nothing yet. Try coming down to the basement, and you'll blow yer top! Hippy-commie-pinko-****-t-leftwingliberal-and many other words all blend together to make a really nasty soup you might want to try. Heck, just yesterday someone posted a joke about apes and humans breeding, and posted a pic of the NOLA looter as evidence. Where else can you get such quality stuff? Consider this your invite


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

JohnHumbert's been on this board a long time, and I respect his opinion, as I do most everyone else here. I think he is spot on for about 1/4 of his post and completely dead-arse wrong on the other 3/4. To me it sounds like a lot of left-wing gibberish. Unlike John, I still believe in personal responsibility. If you don't like the thread, don't read it. If you don't want to read a specific person's posts, put them on your ignore list. If you don't like the show, don't watch it. If you don't like the board, leave it. If you don't like to live in a country based on Christianity (including celebrating Christian holidays, etc), leave it and go start your own country based on whatever you believe. Our country was very successful for many years as a Christian-oriented society. However, I respect John's opinion and don't feel it should be deleted or censored. He should feel free to speak what is on his mind.

I firmly believe that things go in cycles. Regardless of what you are talking about, things change, then they change more to the point of absurdity. Finally, the "normal" people rise up and smack down the weirdos and everything goes back the way it was. One example is the Presidency. This country has gotten more and more ridiculous with each passing year. Everything has to be PC, and God is an unmentionable word. So, a "far-right" Conservative Christian got elected. The "religious right" is finally standing up to be heard after years of being slapped around and turning the other cheek. You are about to see a Supreme Court dominated by conservatives for this very reason...to put the country back on track and out of the hands of the liberals who have been tearing it apart to where our founding fathers would throw up their hands in disgust and move to a more conservative country...like Canada for instance.

Country music sucks more and more each year, getting more and more mainstream, so things like Texas Country start gaining momentum in an effort to get "back to the roots". It's all in cycles. Right now, gays, non-Christians, and lawsuit-happy liberals are dictating where this country is going. In a few years, they will all be b!tch-slapped back to 1950. I for one will be ecstatic and will lend a hand in the b!tch-slapping.

And for what it's worth, I agree 100% with the way Monty runs this site and there are very few people I respect as much, or would like more people to be like than him.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Gooooooooooooooooood post Jeff, I see greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen in your future. 

Merry Christmas to you and yours Jeff.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> to put the country back on track and out of the hands of the liberals who have been tearing it apart to where our founding fathers would throw up their hands in disgust and move to a more conservative country...like Canada for instance.


ummm....let's check the latest on Canada...they are NOT a conservative society.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10561253/


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Mont!! That's why I love this place.

Post on!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I was making a joke about how whacko liberal our country has gotten. It was supposed to be read as sarcastic.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*next*

Man .... and I thought Church Business Meetings were fun! (grin)

Mont - the class of this board and its people were displayed in a mighty way when you and fellow 2coolers helped out our Katrina Shelter at Bayshore. I know that is just one of the many things you and your friends do through the year - but I really do appreciate all you do - both for the board and for me personally.

Typed words are one thing - flesh and blood actions are another. Thanks again.

Merry Christmas Guys and Gals!
Mark


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Nonsense Mrs. B!*



Mrs Backlasher said:


> I am so sorry.
> 
> Mrs. B


If anyone had a problem with your post it was "their" problem. Standing up for Christ is what Christians do. He died for us; I like to think we can take a few shots for him. You are a good Christian woman who walks her talk and the enemy doesn't like that at all! I saw your heart not only in your posts but also when you came to pray with my wife and I. I've heard it said that if you don't stand for something, you will fall for anything. There can be no doubt that you are a "stand" for Christ and I personally find it shameful that anybody would attack that here or anywhere else. I am behind you all the way. I've been through what you are going through right now, and yes, it hurts. Remember, we are bigger than our circumstances and just simply can't let the enemy get us down! Love ya girl. Merry Christmas and may God bless you and Mr. B richly, Guy


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Mark, you know why dogs have more friends than humans?


.


.



.


Because they wag their tails more than their mouth!

Feel free to use that one Sunday, amigo.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Mrs B. One thing you need to know is that this rant is not really at all your fault. It is a build up that alot of people notice and JH just happened to blow before anyone else and you just happened to be the one that posted the thread that went south and threw him off the wagon. Besides that it is almost christmas and I am sure tensions are high anyhow. dont take it too personal and run off or anything, this is the E-version of having an arguement with your friends. Different views, stress and others stuff come into play and this is what you get. have a great day


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't think anyone has attacked Mrs. Backlasher. She has been kind and polite in every post I've seen of hers. No one should have a problem with her voicing her opinion or beliefs.

"Mrs. B for President!!!" 
a woman?...that should get some of you going.

lol!!


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

I typed up a long response and was just about to post it when I read Shadman's post and realized he already said it LOL. Nice post Shaddy. John H. is my friend and while I may not agree with what he says all the time, I feel its his right to say it. 

Conservative Christians (like I was raised) have been silent for so long just kinda rolling our eyes at the liberals as they do the things they do looking for the happiness they will never experience. Finally, it has come to the boiling point and we can no longer just hope it goes away. Our country is being destroyed from within and if we want the next generation to experience what we all have, things will need to change. 

I don't consider myself a bigot, homophobe, ******* (well maybe a liitle red LOL) and I would like to be in control of my future with as little government interference as possible. The left wing is seeing now that there is a little fight in us and have kicked things into high gear attacking us. 

Hope this blows over with no hard feelings. I plan on sticking around a while and hope all of y'all do too. Later, Aubrey


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*hey Shadman*

you've obviously been around 2cool for a while, longer than most, and thats something to be proud of..... Kudos!

Anyway, IMO (those are letters that ought to be used more often here, *IMO*), you also, like John have made some good & bad points. However, you need to realize, like many of the neo-conservatives on this board need to realize, that some of your political views are on the fringes of mainstream society. So, state you opinion, but maybe think twice before you condemn someone else's.

And by the way, the reason you are going to see conservative judges appointed is because one sitting judge retired, another died, and we have a conservative president. Don't interpret too much from random events

Merry Christmas



ShadMan said:


> JohnHumbert's been on this board a long time, and I respect his opinion, as I do most everyone else here. I think he is spot on for about 1/4 of his post and completely dead-arse wrong on the other 3/4. To me it sounds like a lot of left-wing gibberish. Unlike John, I still believe in personal responsibility. If you don't like the thread, don't read it. If you don't want to read a specific person's posts, put them on your ignore list. If you don't like the show, don't watch it. If you don't like the board, leave it. If you don't like to live in a country based on Christianity (including celebrating Christian holidays, etc), leave it and go start your own country based on whatever you believe. Our country was very successful for many years as a Christian-oriented society. However, I respect John's opinion and don't feel it should be deleted or censored. He should feel free to speak what is on his mind.
> 
> I firmly believe that things go in cycles. Regardless of what you are talking about, things change, then they change more to the point of absurdity. Finally, the "normal" people rise up and smack down the weirdos and everything goes back the way it was. One example is the Presidency. This country has gotten more and more ridiculous with each passing year. Everything has to be PC, and God is an unmentionable word. So, a "far-right" Conservative Christian got elected. The "religious right" is finally standing up to be heard after years of being slapped around and turning the other cheek. You are about to see a Supreme Court dominated by conservatives for this very reason...to put the country back on track and out of the hands of the liberals who have been tearing it apart to where our founding fathers would throw up their hands in disgust and move to a more conservative country...like Canada for instance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I was making a joke about how whacko liberal our country has gotten. It was supposed to be read as sarcastic.


Liberal? Your the one that played Baseball with the Yankees! 

On a side note, I gotta cover my friend from Florida that posted that pic of the special olympics kid. Yall jumped the gun, again. Thats a common pic to post on most other sites we visit and it was taken wrong. I asure you he didnt mean it as some of yall took it.

Everybody needs to loosen up a little.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

With 10,000 different views, we will need her prayers more than ever before!


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Well said ShadMan.



ShadMan said:


> JohnHumbert's been on this board a long time, and I respect his opinion, as I do most everyone else here. I think he is spot on for about 1/4 of his post and completely dead-arse wrong on the other 3/4. To me it sounds like a lot of left-wing gibberish. Unlike John, I still believe in personal responsibility. If you don't like the thread, don't read it. If you don't want to read a specific person's posts, put them on your ignore list. If you don't like the show, don't watch it. If you don't like the board, leave it. If you don't like to live in a country based on Christianity (including celebrating Christian holidays, etc), leave it and go start your own country based on whatever you believe. Our country was very successful for many years as a Christian-oriented society. However, I respect John's opinion and don't feel it should be deleted or censored. He should feel free to speak what is on his mind.
> 
> I firmly believe that things go in cycles. Regardless of what you are talking about, things change, then they change more to the point of absurdity. Finally, the "normal" people rise up and smack down the weirdos and everything goes back the way it was. One example is the Presidency. This country has gotten more and more ridiculous with each passing year. Everything has to be PC, and God is an unmentionable word. So, a "far-right" Conservative Christian got elected. The "religious right" is finally standing up to be heard after years of being slapped around and turning the other cheek. You are about to see a Supreme Court dominated by conservatives for this very reason...to put the country back on track and out of the hands of the liberals who have been tearing it apart to where our founding fathers would throw up their hands in disgust and move to a more conservative country...like Canada for instance.
> 
> ...


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Mont*

Laughed out loud on that on Mont. Won't wait till Sunday - Wednesday Night Prayer meeting is just 15 minutes away! (grin)

Thanks again
Mark



Mont said:


> Mark, you know why dogs have more friends than humans?
> Because they wag their tails more than their mouth!
> 
> Feel free to use that one Sunday, amigo.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I hear you, Naterator. And my post came off much more biased than I really am. I am definitely a conservative, but I'm not that far right of center. I can still see the other side from where I stand.



> And by the way, the reason you are going to see conservative judges appointed is because one sitting judge retired, another died, and we have a conservative president. Don't interpret too much from random events


 And an election (in fact, two) is not a random event. There is a reason a conservative is in office right now to make those appointments. It's all part of the cycle. There may be a backlash next election from Bush maybe being too far right, and a liberal may be elected. I personally don't believe this will happen, but only because the Democratic party has moved so far left. If they ran a moderate, they could very handily win, but they won't. Hopefully the Republicans will.

Cheers, bro! :cheers:


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Okay....enough is enough. Seriously!!

While some of you are just reading these posts, getting angry, flaming others, defending Mrs B, or the buddy from Florida, calling each other names, suggesting to kill more people, and patting each other on the back for how long they have been on the site...I have tirelessly been focused on what is TRULY important. And that is a simple question....will this thread have more posts than the "best mexican food in houston" thread?

thank you


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

fishnlab said:


> Okay....enough is enough. Seriously!!
> 
> While some of you are just reading these posts, getting angry, flaming others, defending Mrs B, or the buddy from Florida, calling each other names, suggesting to kill more people, and patting each other on the back for how long they have been on the site...I have tirelessly been focused on what is TRULY important. And that is a simple question....*will this thread have more posts than the "best mexican food in houston" thread*?
> 
> thank you


I am working on it coach.:slimer:


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

yeah but the mexican food thread will be more informative.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*why*



Mrs Backlasher said:


> I am so sorry.
> 
> Mrs. B


No need to say that Mrs. B. I didn't even see the original post that started all this mess, but you should not feel the need to say you are sorry. By no means have I seen all of your posts, but the ones that I have seen, you come across as a very nice and warm hearted person. While some of the things he said may or may not be true, they are but one thing........his opinion. So you rankled someone's feathers. So be it. They'll get over it; and if they don't, they are the one with the problem. In the end, Mrs. B, keep those positive post's coming.


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

I consider the TTMB folks to be like a part of my extended family, and I'm as staunch as it gets as far as conservatism goes, but I have to admit it's kind of sad to see members of this board attack gays and other people just because of their lifestyle or religion. 

I have gay friends and coworkers who are hard working, honest, good people. Today I went to lunch with a friend who is Muslim. I don't consider her to be a "*******." She's a good person who is as disgusted by the radicals as much as anybody else.

And those of you who have met me at the beach should know I'm a straight white normal guy who can't stand the typical liberal as much as anybody else here. 

Sometimes it's a little bit weird to see a religious person, especially a Christian, so blatently show their hatred for somebody based on how they live their life or what religion they were born into. Like it or not we're sharing this country with a lot of people who are different than us. And that will never go away; it will just grow. I think the best thing people can do is get along and drop the hate.


----------



## Silabyss (Jun 4, 2004)

John H, I have know u on other board for long time. I respect ur opinions. Of course, there's a lot of issues that I disagree but respect what u feel that way but speaking of this board, those people are changing the way God wants.. I'm so thrilled to see those people talkin about God cuz I'm hungry to learn about God's widsom. I know u re a good man.. I'm telling u that Mrs. B. Is a great person that talk about Jesus. Great feedback on God's power and we have our power prayers that heal so many people thru their problems.. I will pray for u John.. God bless u 

Mrs. B, I thank God that u re in this board. I have been on the board for 6 years.. Don't worry.. U can stand up for Him.. I will pray for u.. Smile
God bless yall
Mike


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

> I think the best thing people can do is get along and drop the hate.


 Or just start having 6 kids per family like they do to keep up...LMAO! In fact, I'm going to go start doing my part right now!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

OK, I'm back! :slimer:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Some of you have such a great sense of humor. And, Shadman, as stated by many, your post #72 says it all. Mrs. B. will have no problem with this, do not know her personally but she is very special and Thank God she is with us. Well, post 95 or so, next! lol


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> OK, I'm back! :slimer:


You were only gone for four minutes! h:


----------



## Silabyss (Jun 4, 2004)

Shadman, LOL.. U can't even stay away from the computer? 
God bless u


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

dang, your the man. I would have been back in 2. you taking pills or something?


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Ttmb*

John-

I don't want to make you feel bad, but sometimes well...it helps to see the bigger picture. The last time I went to church my buddy overdosed on herion, I went to his funeral 7 years back when I was living in NY.

That being said, I am not religious either....However, I personally told Mrs. Backlasher about this board due to her being ridiculed and slammed on another for her religious belief. She was married to a minister for her whole life. I understand that she holds her beliefs in high regards, if the situation were reversed you would probley too. I told her people her were more *adult* like here, and fish better. Man you just went and insulted the lady, I invited as a friend. I wish you saw the bigger picture cause I don't think you ment to hurt anyone, but I got a feeling you did hurt her feelings. Frankly I am let down. Couldn't have you left the names out?

I understand your view point sort of, you want people to be more tolerable but come on....My wife and I were planning to watch a movie last weekend and I went to a pg kids movie. My wife asked to see something else, lol...I asked if she wanted to see a movie about two gay cowboys or a guy getting a sex change....It was a quick choice we went to kids movie.

I met some outstanding people here that taught me a lot. I made some good relationships, and met a few to stay away from. Fishing is a common thread that holds us together, but we are a diverse bunch....

Hopefully this will give you a different angle. Don't get upset and not comeback out of a few spiteful comments.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Wow. I'm surprized this floated up here.

Looks like John blew a gasket and I think chiefcharlie may have too.

Y'all need to learn to lighten up a little bit. If ya want to vent there is the other board down below. It's where all the thick skinned 2coolers that get a kick out of joisting each other hang out. 

But anyway, now that everyone has spilled their guts. Everyone needs to just have a little laugh about it and go on being friends. I mean I have been posting here for a while and I lurked for a long time before I joined. And I know John has been a member since way back so I hate to see him leave. 

Merry Christmas Y'all!!


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

:slimer:


JesseTX said:


> You were only gone for four minutes! h:


What cha suppose he was doing for the other three?:slimer:


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> OK, I'm back! :slimer:


Man.....I thought I was fast! LMAO!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

104 Posts, 4,108 Views, we're getting there!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

LMAO! I figured it would take a while for someone to catch my joke, but Jesse caught it immediately! 

Jim - I wasn't doing anything for the other three. I edited my first post only a minute before I made the second post! :slimer:


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> LMAO! I figured it would take a while for someone to catch my joke, but Jesse caught it immediately!
> 
> Jim - I wasn't doing anything for the other three. I edited my first post only a minute before I made the second post! :slimer:


He said post.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Jad*

Just Another Day (JAD).

Blah, blah, blah.
Well I got that out of the way.

Some of you know me rather well.
I have made my share of mistakes about social issues.
I have had a couple too many beers and tried to speak english.

But I don't think I have puked on the internet yet.
Sometimes it happens. I remember one recently on the hunting board.
They can hurt someone to the core sometimes.

This place combines everything: bikes, family, and fishing.
It's a cool breeze on a 100 degree day.

Volunteers have it hard. You bust your butt to make something happen and someone says you're out of free food and I don't like the potatoe salad.

Mont, my hats off to your place.
Mods thanks, Except Shawn, (got ya back)

Mrs. B Welcome to the B-list.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Mont said:


> Mark, you know why dogs have more friends than humans?
> 
> .
> 
> ...


If the Rev will use that one? I will show up on the front pue..........with my wife! LOL


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Don't do that, Charles! We don't need Hell to freeze over with all those people on the road for the holidays!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Shad man was pretty close

All I can say there is a "SMOLDERING UNREST" in this country where the average folks are getting a belly full of the left and far left. We are tolerant people but enough is enough. Yes we will fight back and have begun to do so. So if you are offended too bad. And dont be shocked of what comes next. The queer cowboy movie is garbage. I love to fish and hunt too but dont tread on me. God bless you Mrs. B.

Regarding Johns post I thought 3 and 4 in his list was the same.

Charlie


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

JohnHumbert said:


> You know, we all used to frequent the *** before the 2cool board was around and that board deterioated into a bunch of name-calling, holier-than-thou, intolerant, prejudicial idiots who would make posts about anything but fishing.
> 
> The 2cool board was a refreshing breath of sanity, fishing, and intelligent people who mostly talked fishin' and even when a controversial post was made, agreed to disagree. It wasn't uncommon for many of the early posters on the board to drop my place in Seadrift for cold one or chat - even those who disagreed with each other. We were all tolerant of others ideas, opinions, and respected each other's differences in anything - from fishing methods to sexual orientation.
> 
> ...


Ok.. I really don't know what to say... Maybe its best I don't say anything...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Geez thanks Shaddy. I fill the luv. God Bless Ya Bro and Have a Merry Christmas and a Merry *Christ*mas to [email protected]


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

aaiiight.....I'm all outta popcorn........gotta make a concession stand run, anyone else need any?


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Lol*



triple f said:


> aaiiight.....I'm all outta popcorn........gotta make a concession stand run, anyone else need any?


 Yes please extra butter!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

im gonna go get me some of what shaddy got a little earlier. then I am gonna eat some food, get some drink, go to the bathroom and watch some TV. Be back in about 5


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Y'all back yet?*

Here goes: Merry Christmas, Guy


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Alright; I'm gonna say something............*

I am one of the regugees that migrated from the DBLU-M-I to this one.

I remember meeting Monty at the Matagorda Harbor; probably 7 yrs ago.

One time I told my wife that I was going to pick someone up that I met from the internet and go fishing. She thought I was absolutly crazy.
I drive up and the guy walks out with 1.5 arms..........We are still good buds to this day!

I was at the 1st gathering with Hardhead and everyone else.

I remember Monty grill'n ribeyes at Sabine; I did not know the guy to well but he put puts a 1 1/2 steak on my plate and says enjoy.

I have meet a lot of good people from this board and have enjoyed fishing and hunting with a lot of these good people. I also feel like I have become a better fisherman and hunter through what I have learned from the people that I have become friends with from this site.

I have a group of friends that I have met through this board that I hold dear. It's kinda crazy but we are all buds now and without this board we probably would have never met (aka B-Team). We give each other all kinds of hell and I probably get the most of it....Its all in good fun and we do it alot here at 2cool.

I think that everyone needs to chill and realize it aint worth it. If you dont like it dont read it; dont want to watch it; then dont. Skin has gotten thin around here and people need to quit taking this place to seriously when it is not necessary. With that being said sometimes it is necessary, ie; Rita, Katrina, etc.

make a long story short; if you don't like it then don't respond and move on to the next post. Thats what I do anyway...........

Laters

Conway


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

triple f said:


> aaiiight.....I'm all outta popcorn........gotta make a concession stand run, anyone else need any?


A box of hot tomalies (sp), a coke and don't scrimp on the butter .........


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I guess this thread is done now, the man himself has spoken.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*lol*

God, or Robowader


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

they are one in the same, at least that is what I was told whne i first signed on hear a few years back.


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

hey guys, you are missing carlos mencia!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Marlintini said:


> hey guys, you are missing carlos mencia!


bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

*I thought in Texas we tough it out.*

John Wayne and the Alamo --- NOT JUST A MOVIE. I dont know what the Florida tribe thinks. I stood up against abortion over a "joke " and was accused of all kinds of things.Everybody is against the Iraq thing but how many U.S. citizens (to be) are killed here everyday. 
I love this board as opposed to a board I was on before and all they wanted to do was dog each others chili. I put up with a red from the mod for that anti abortion thing because I was ready to defend God given life. I was willing to be banned standing for LIFE and I will defend Christ in CHRISTmas in the posts that take issue with that. I see now Academy just says gifts and not even "holiday" I dont have a problem with that anymore. 
Undersize is undersize. Tossing an issue in the cooler doesnt make it legal. (get it?) Sooooooo if a TTMB brother has a problem with a post then let him voice it and stand up to the Criticism like a man.
I do think JH while I dont agree with him (at all) has done so . God Bless him for that. Unlike the brother who sold a car to another and then renigged and tried to blame everyone else.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Excellent post Robo*

the b list makes it fun around here!



ROBOWADER said:


> I am one of the regugees that migrated from the DBLU-M-I to this one.
> 
> I remember meeting Monty at the Matagorda Harbor; probably 7 yrs ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> I am so sorry.
> 
> Mrs. B


Mrs. B you have nothing, absolutely nothing to be sorry about.

I was so mad when I started reading this thread, that I had decided not to say anything until I see Mrs. B apologizing for no reason. Well now I guess I am going to get involved. Mrs. B just like everyone else has a right to be offended with this new TV show. Heck I was offended by it, but John I guess that it offending us is alright. We can't offend other people with our beliefs, but I guess you are saying it is alright for them to offend us with their beliefs. Well just to set it straight I believe in GOD, Country and Family and proud to admit that fact. You step on any of those in the wrong way and I will be offended and you can take that to the bank. If you or anybody for that matter don't believe in any or all of these so be it, just leave me alone.

It is my right to voice my beliefs, as it is the right for everyone else in this country to voice theirs. If voicing my beliefs offends anyone, they should also know they offend me by voicing their beliefs. It is a two way street my friend, and there is no way to make everybody happy. If I am offended by a post that meets the rules of this forum, I normally pass it by as there may be some that are not offended. If I post something that meets the rules but offends someone, I would like the same as there may be some that are not offended. That is why there are rules, and I really think the moderators are doing a great job, I might always agree with them but I will never argue with them. They have a really tough job here as there are over 10,000 very diverse folks here at 2cool and not all of us believe the same thing as everyone else. The only things that most of use all believe in is fishing and/or hunting.

Again, Mrs B you have nothing to be sorry about.

Derek


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

I generally stay outta the b.s. arguments or at least I try. But when someone attacks Mrs. B, that is another story. She is so uplifting in all her comments, and she is an inspiration to me to see her fishing. She is a definite role model in so many ways. That was outta line to call her out. 

Mrs. B, I support you and please don't leave. I stay here because I learn so much from so many people. There is not a day that I don't learn something new here. I don't know what happened to get all this started and reallly don't care. People have their opinions and that is that. I don't have to like it or accept it, I just happen to run on the conservative side. 

I also understand Chief's comments, if your kids lives were threatened everyday by a group of people, try and tell me you wouldn't feel the same way he does. The only thing is Chief just had enough guts to say what most think. 

I love this site and most people on it and like it has been said earlier if you don't like the channel change it, but I like it and I'm staying. 

I've never met Mont, but I support him in his decisions since he runs the place. He's the Commander and we are the troops. I like his tact, so I will follow his decisions. just my 2 cents.

mike


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*wow*

I go out and spend some time with my family and my other family implodes. I havent read the other post and dont intend to. You see, Mrs B although fairly new around here has earned my respect and I have no need to question her. You on the other hand Mr Humbert are exactly the type of attitude that has had several of us blowing gaskets the last few months. You tell me where TOTALLY TEXAS MESSAGE BOARD says fishing in it anywhere? Im sick and tired of all the *****ing and moaning and the whining and crying. This board has imploded by a bunch of attitudes who, just like todays society, want everyone to be one and the same and all to have the same liberal views on life. Well this is the wrong place in Texas to look for such a group. This group was founded by "LIKE" minded individuals and ran smoothly for many years because of it. Now so many people wanna come in here and push thier views on everyone else after this boards views were already pretty well formed and its rufflin feathers. Well you bone heads who like to bash Mrs. B and the Chief need to check yourselves. They are the type of people we need more of in this country. Ive been bashed, slammed, hate mailed, and nasty pm'd for weeks now because I have taken a stand for what this board once stood for. If you dont like it, go get the other board rollin again with your own group, there is plenty of bandwidth to burn over there. Otherwise leave us alone and if you dont agree then tough. IM at the point now it wouldnt hurt my feelings to see Mont pull the plug on this site. It has become nothing but a bunch of whinning, you have to accept all views, bunch of children. Me thinks many of the few good uns left will find another place to visit after this. Bunch of cryin little kids around here. What a dissapointment this has all become.

Z


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

*What?*

You actually let people get to you like that. I don't really care what other people say that is negative towards any of my fishing reports. I have and will always post pics and reports of my fishing. I, in no way, will let someone else dictate what I do and don't do. 
The biggest problem with the thread is the calling out of names. That is one thing that shouldn't happen here at all. Especially someone as nice as Mrs. B.



Argo said:


> Sorry, I have to agree with him on some points. Lots of people refuse to post reports, like me, unless I fished with a fellow 2cooler because I and lots of others have been riticuled for keeping certain fish. I have also personally been slammed on religious beliefs for no reason. Not recently but it has happened. Like most I just go along, read what is here and respond. Very rarely do I post a thread anymore unless I am proud that my son shot or caught something because the only time you get a possitive coment on a report is when it has a kid in it catching or shooting something. Lots of people post prayers, opinions and other stuff on the board which in my opinion is kinda like what JH has done. He has an opinion and he is expressing it and I applaud mont for letting it go back up on the board.
> 
> Mont, you got some paypal waiting for you. It wont cover it all but it will take a nice chunk out of it. Least I can do for letting me post my blabberings so frequently.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

*********, don't let this get to you man. You will always have whiners where ever you go. In no way should Mont pull the plug. I wouldn't know what to to at work anymore if he was to agree with you. LOL.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> The biggest problem with the thread is the calling out of names. That is one thing that shouldn't happen here at all.


 I agree 100%. Everyone here should feel free to express their opinions without fear of being raked over the coals. That's what makes this board unique. It's been a long standing policy at TTMB that, if you don't agree with something, move on and let it go. Confrontational attitudes have been discouraged, and this board has done very well. Lately it has been all about confrontation. I'm guilty as well. I realized that I was starting to follow the shift of this board, and I stopped myself. That's just not what TTMB is about. I also agree 100% that calling someone out specifically on something like this is [email protected] JohnHumbert has been here for about as long as I can remember, and should know better, as should some other long-time posters here.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

********* said:


> I go out and spend some time with my family and my other family implodes. I havent read the other post and dont intend to. You see, Mrs B although fairly new around here has earned my respect and I have no need to question her. You on the other hand Mr Humbert are exactly the type of attitude that has had several of us blowing gaskets the last few months. You tell me where TOTALLY TEXAS MESSAGE BOARD says fishing in it anywhere? Im sick and tired of all the *****ing and moaning and the whining and crying. This board has imploded by a bunch of attitudes who, just like todays society, want everyone to be one and the same and all to have the same liberal views on life. Well this is the wrong place in Texas to look for such a group. This group was founded by "LIKE" minded individuals and ran smoothly for many years because of it. Now so many people wanna come in here and push thier views on everyone else after this boards views were already pretty well formed and its rufflin feathers. Well you bone heads who like to bash Mrs. B and the Chief need to check yourselves. They are the type of people we need more of in this country. Ive been bashed, slammed, hate mailed, and nasty pm'd for weeks now because I have taken a stand for what this board once stood for. If you dont like it, go get the other board rollin again with your own group, there is plenty of bandwidth to burn over there. Otherwise leave us alone and if you dont agree then tough. IM at the point now it wouldnt hurt my feelings to see Mont pull the plug on this site. It has become nothing but a bunch of whinning, you have to accept all views, bunch of children. Me thinks many of the few good uns left will find another place to visit after this. Bunch of cryin little kids around here. What a dissapointment this has all become.
> 
> Z


Does this mean you are going to quit *again*???


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Oh I get it*

As just the case in this country today the silent majority is supposed to sit quietly while the loud annoying minority makes all the ruckus. I cant wait to meet you Bobby.

Z


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I hope your not disappointed


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

oops forgot the LOL LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Does this mean you are going to quit *again*???


Sounds like another whiner to me?? LOL j/k gatordude.



Robowader said:


> One time I told my wife that I was going to pick someone up that I met from the internet and go fishing. She thought I was absolutly crazy.


That sounds awfully familiar, dude. For those that don't know... I had to call my wife every hour to let her know Mark (robowader) was not an internet serial killer when we first met off doubleu-em-eye. I never thunk these were real people behind the posts until I met him. LOL That is what each and every one of us needs to remember. These posters are real people. Scary aint it? LOL joking...


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

I love this board. I have met a few out there and now have some new freinds/fishin buds. I love how we can disagree. It lets each other see where the other person is coming from. I can honestly say that I could meet anybody from this board and they would be my freind. Just because we dont agree on everything does not mean we hate each other. Thats life, heck I get in countless disagrements with some of my closest dearest freinds in the world. We dont stop being freinds. We just agree to disagree. Well thats my .02. 

Thanks again for giving me a place to spend my free time when things are slow.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Zac and Bobby, I think you both need to meet face to face and get this [email protected] over with. Having met you both, I believe it would take roughly 5 minutes before you were shaking hands and laughing about posts like this. Good people is good people...


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

*We are One*

"To each according to ability..........to each according to need!"

I am new to this home but I love the theme of Monty's tribe!

Let's focus on fishing, family and community..........

The quote is from Karl Marx........but it reflects the concept that some just don't get it! Their need to attack.........is only rooted in their own shortcomings.

IMHO...........WC

I seem to loose greens with each post..........maybe IM the problem!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pkredfish said:


> I love this board. I have met a few out there and now have some new freinds/fishin buds. I love how we can disagree. It lets each other see where the other person is coming from. I can honestly say that I could meet anybody from this board and they would be my freind. Just because we dont agree on everything does not mean we hate each other. Thats life, heck I get in countless disagrements with some of my closest dearest freinds in the world. We dont stop being freinds. We just agree to disagree. Well thats my .02.
> 
> Thanks again for giving me a place to spend my free time when things are slow.


You got it! I'd share a campfire or a gator trout flat with just about anyone on here... as long as they bring the whisky or the croakers/shrimp.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

My wife thought the same thing about me going to see Sidecutter. He loaned me some offshore rods and reels to take to Florida. We all know how James is one nice guy. 
Alot of the people here are definitely real people and some of the nicest around.

So see........its not all bad around here.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Shad you know I like Zac. He is easy to mess with and I too am looking forward to meeting him.

And by the way Zac thanks for the red. Talk about a ****


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Shad you know I like Zac. He is easy to mess with and I too am looking forward to meeting him.


Kick his arse Bobby. LOL I've seen and done of enough of this stuff to know yall are just messing with each other. I doubt yall have any griefs with each other, or as Shaddy said... at least I bet yall could drink a beer together and get along.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

And I am not going to give you a red in return,I think I will give you a greenie. LOL LOL

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ********* again.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*no problem*

Whatever, Bobby your an instigator and thats all. It aint about messin with people. But you havent been here long enough to know. Your loss. Your dang right I gave you a red, you have told me to keep my mouth shut a million times yet you instigate me? Pot calling the kettle black huh! If I do quit it will be because of people like you.The other board(***) has plenty of room for people like you. IM out and done with this thread

Z


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

*Dude that is 2 much*

Pk I I wont go there but come on

quote
The quote is from Karl Marx........but it reflects the concept that some just don't get it! Their need to attack.........is only rooted in their own shortcomings.

IMHO...........WC

I seem to loose greens with each post..........maybe IM the problem"
end quote

speechless


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Longhorn*

You guys remember the first couple of longhorn trips?!
OMG, it was fun. Calling Melon.

Everyone had a blast and talked about the other board.
Then the trips were flyin. It's all good.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Ah, the Longhorn! :brew:

I also remember a trip to the Tumbleweed many years back to meet up with this Fishin-Inc guy for the first time. Just some random guy off the fishing board that ended up being a good friend. Then to Ft. Worth City Limits, then back to Tumbleweed!  LMAO!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Inc Dude.. you are so wrong for bringing in the wooped married family life I am living right now. LOL And I don't screen every call Melon makes to me.  He started off as a tooter lover but I ended up many a nights drinking cold beer with him at his house after meeting him for fishing one time. It's all good. I need to get out with you guys again soon. Looks like the crab trap cleanup. I got dibs on the first 5 boards of the pier.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Longhorn*

Ya, I just adjusted mine a little. Since we're all touchy feely Now.
Maybe my wife will cuddle.

Shaddy, Did you ever leave there before 2AM?


----------



## dumas (Dec 16, 2004)

I posted the same article Mrs. B posted on my forum. I am a Christian and think our society needs to hold hollywood and the liberal media accountable for the filth they are delivering to our youth (and uneducated adults). Mrs. B tends to always take it a step further and at times goes over the top while pushing her Christian agenda. I don't think she should do it on fishing forums (unless it is a christian fishing forum (and this is not the first time she's heard me voice this opinion)). Surely there are other forums, religious in nature, that allow her the opportunity to spread the 'christian' word. 

Staunch Christian's WILL bust your balls (while contradicting their own beliefs) if they don't agree with your lifestyle, opinion, etc. ... and that irritates me.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> You guys remember the first couple of longhorn trips?!
> OMG, it was fun. Calling Melon.
> 
> Everyone had a blast and talked about the other board.
> Then the trips were flyin. It's all good.


That quick edit doesnt work when there's 43 ppl viewing the thread lol. Now what was that about Melon and J again. :slimer:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

********* said:


> As just the case in this country today the silent majority is supposed to sit quietly while the loud annoying minority makes all the ruckus. I cant wait to meet you Bobby.
> 
> ********* why are you hiding in the shadows in your avatar? It ain't that hot in here. Please come on back in. The water is fine.LOL


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*45 viewing*

Just swingin for the bleacher and realizing. I ain't no Astro.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Shaddy, Did you ever leave there before 2AM?


 Never, bro! Way too much scenery and not nearly enough time to do it...errr...see it all!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Alright*

Alright who's the dumas?
I mean that's a good one.

Dumb arse. LOL'


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

lame post dumas - I hope you take my comments to heart.



dumas said:


> I posted the same article Mrs. B posted on my forum. I am a Christian and think our society needs to hold hollywood and the liberal media accountable for the filth they are delivering to our youth (and uneducated adults). Mrs. B tends to always take it a step further and at times goes over the top while pushing her Christian agenda. I don't think she should do it on fishing forums (unless it is a christian fishing forum (and this is not the first time she's heard me voice this opinion)). Surely there are other forums, religious in nature, that allow her the opportunity to spread the 'christian' word.
> 
> Staunch Christian's WILL bust your balls (while contradicting their own beliefs) if they don't agree with your lifestyle, opinion, etc. ... and that irritates me.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*What?*

Surely you jest? Guy


dumas said:


> I posted the same article Mrs. B posted on my forum. I am a Christian and think our society needs to hold hollywood and the liberal media accountable for the filth they are delivering to our youth (and uneducated adults). Mrs. B tends to always take it a step further and at times goes over the top while pushing her Christian agenda. I don't think she should do it on fishing forums (unless it is a christian fishing forum (and this is not the first time she's heard me voice this opinion)). Surely there are other forums, religious in nature, that allow her the opportunity to spread the 'christian' word.
> 
> Staunch Christian's WILL bust your balls (while contradicting their own beliefs) if they don't agree with your lifestyle, opinion, etc. ... and that irritates me.


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

The good thing is; I JUST SAVED MONEY ON MY CAR INSURANCE!!!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I've been silent for 15 pages, but...

Anybody got a RED DOT I can borrow for the DUMAS????


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Just when the thread was beginning to get lighthearted someone flings shiiit up into the fan.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*I'm out right now*

But I'm sure with ya. Guy


Bay Gal said:


> I've been silent for 15 pages, but...
> 
> Anybody got a RED DOT I can borrow for the DUMAS????


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got a extra one from Zac I will let him have it.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Nah Bro*

Making goofy comments and jokes over what happened here doesn't mean everything is aok. Guy


WT427 said:


> Just when the thread was beginning to get lighthearted someone flings shiiit up into the fan.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Shaddy remember when we were potlicking Coonways potlicking hole? Up in Here! Up in Here! Lmao That is when some elephant went over the hill and ruined it for everyone! LOL He came back with a grin on his face and dragging 20' of toilet paper still stuck to his leg. LOL I know! I know! What happens up in there! Stays up in there! Lmao!


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Just hit the ignore*



Bay Gal said:


> I've been silent for 15 pages, but...
> 
> Anybody got a RED DOT I can borrow for the DUMAS????


 Hit the ignore button, that is sad.


----------



## dumas (Dec 16, 2004)

lame post dumas - I hope you take my comments to heart.

FC,

If I want to go to church, I'll go to church (I don't seek religion on fishing forums)... and if you want me, to take your comments to heart... please elaborate and tell me why my post was lame.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Wow! 7012 views and counting! That's got to be a record of some sort.



Don't look now, but there's a much better read over on the Victoria's Secret thread. LOL!!


Brian


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

take a look at your user control panel. you will find my comments there.



dumas said:


> lame post dumas - I hope you take my comments to heart.
> 
> FC,
> 
> If I want to go to church, I'll go to church (I don't seek religion on fishing forums)... and if you want me, to take your comments to heart... please elaborate and tell me why my post was lame.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Poor Mrs B, hope she does not change her style one bit. No one makes anyone read anything. Hope to catch a few on my stringer tommorow. Feel a bit short. Still like this place, must have to much time on my hands for all this reading. Nite Nite.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Rest assured*

that mine will be there tomorrow! Guy


FishinChick said:


> take a look at your user control panel. you will find my comments there.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

dumas said:


> lame post dumas - I hope you take my comments to heart.
> 
> FC,
> 
> If I want to go to church, I'll go to church (I don't seek religion on fishing forums)... and if you want me, to take your comments to heart... please elaborate and tell me why my post was lame.


 I don't go to church either, but come on. To harrass an older lady, your mother would be ashamed. Surely you were raised better. It ain't right to drag her out like that even if she did something wrong. You could pm her if you were bothered. Just a thought.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Is THIS all you have to do?????*

I saw this started before I left, and it's still going on with 39 members and 4 visitors

I, with other deputies and citizens, (and Santa) have been out for the 4th night in a row giving toys to the children who won't usually have alot under the tree.

Can you NOT find something a little more CONSTRUCTIVE to do with your time.

Be a leader - lead by example. Somebody, somewhere at sometime could use a little help, and it feels good to do it.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*???*



GreatWhite4591 said:


> I saw this started before I left, and it's still going on with 39 members and 4 visitors
> 
> I, with other deputies and citizens, (and Santa) have been out for the 4th night in a row giving toys to the children who won't usually have alot under the tree.
> 
> ...


 Well there is the Victoria's Secret thread....jk...Glad your doing good. I'll greenify you.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*I'm the first!!*

I just wanted to be the first to post on this thread today. Hah!

I'm going fishing. For some reason I think this squable will still be going when I get back Saturday 

Mont - Merry Christmas, and thanks for bringing us this forum.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

This is the TTMB. In Texas, in a social setting, would someone really say to someone like Mrs B expressing a heartfelt religous conviction that she should just change the channel if she did not like a program? You're at a Christmas party and someone makes the same comment Mrs B did in her thread and someone responds " Well Mrs B, you know you could always change the channel".That is rude in Texas and throughout the south. Ignore the comment or change the subject but do not belittle someones faith. Speak to someones wife/mother/friend like that about their faith and there will be consequences ranging from not being invited back to having someone explain the slippery slope of moral relativism in great detail or in some cases having someones husband/son/brother/uncle/friend telling you you are rude or just flat smacking you for speaking to a lady that way. The issue is manners and has absolutely nothing to do with changing the channel. Of course someone could change the channel. The point is a lot of channels are full of the same garbage.For those who are christian as I am, recall the gospel message where Jesus reminds his disciples that he has not come to unite but to divide. Thats what we are seeing in this thread--division.

Mrs B you have nothing to apologize for here. 

John Humbert, you & I do not agree on this subject.

Merry Christmas to all who read this.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I'm going to pray that Betty (Mrs B) and her husband remain active here after the insults and cruel remarks. I'm ashamed that this could happen and I'm angry about it.

I'm going to pray and give thanks to the two cool members who came to her defense and and have ask her to please keep posting.....We need her here, her prayers, her humor and her wisdom. She speaks her heart and contributes some great fishing posts.
I have a kayak too and hope to get a chance to meet and fish with her someday.

Her prayers for my family and our sons in Iraq have meant the world to me and my husband and I will be forever thankful. She has prayed for and helped so may others and I can't understand how and why this happened.

I'm even going to pray for some of the members here who sat on there hands and did not have the courage or convictions to post up and defend her. That is what makes me ashamed the most.
Gods Blessings to all. 
Merry Christmas, Robs


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

18 pages!!!! What's the record? Good morning all, man I am excited and ready for Christmas!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I think billystix had a really long one a couple of years ago with a free rod giveaway.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*RE-Catch*

As you good folks at TTMB stay here and fight off the evil aggressors.
I'm going to go and try and recapture LagunaShupes or Arsola's trout.

All I know is I could see barges. So I have that fish narrowed down to about 
15 miles of N shoreline. LOL
Nice afternoon wade and cool Miller Lite.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I am not the only one that feels that way. There have been many 4-5 page threads on the bluewater board when people post up a picture of what appears to be something to someone but really isnt or is a dead billfish on the deck or is a 16.5" snapper that looks really small being held by a 250lb dude or whatever. Havent had the experience on the hunting board yet but after a fewa times on the bluewater board, it got a little old. As Jfreeman said to one of the naysayers on one of his BadA grouper trips, there is no need for Jr Gamewardens talkin trash everytime someone posts a picture. I am not mad about it, I dont get mad about much. There is too much other stuff going on around for that. OK, back to my eggs and bacon, I eat Breakfast and read posts every morning at work. 



SEAHUNT186 said:


> You actually let people get to you like that. I don't really care what other people say that is negative towards any of my fishing reports. I have and will always post pics and reports of my fishing. I, in no way, will let someone else dictate what I do and don't do.
> The biggest problem with the thread is the calling out of names. That is one thing that shouldn't happen here at all. Especially someone as nice as Mrs. B.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> As you good folks at TTMB stay here and fight off the evil aggressors.
> I'm going to go and try and recapture LagunaShupes or Arsola's trout.
> 
> All I know is I could see barges. So I have that fish narrowed down to about
> ...


Dang Bubba you are a great Potlicker!







Good eyes bro! LOL


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

*Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.............uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp*...........................

*Simmer.Simmer down now........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OK, now everyone go Fishing, and cast it off!!!!!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

This thread is a sure sign that there is not a whole lot of fishing going on. 


Merry Christmas everybody!!!


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

I say we go get all those left handed ones and string 'em up


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Man...this is the greatest thread I have ever read on TTMB. 

I am proud and smiling ear to ear at about 95% of all of these posts. 

It is so nice to see a group of people stand up for what is right.

I love this board. It is so great to have a place to go where you know the majority of the folks are good hard working people that still hold good values and morals near and dear to their heart. 

And we all like to fish too. 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Yeah, but I think this one is even better!*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=44539

With three days to Christmas, this is where I think I want to focus. Merry Christmas and Tight lines, Guy


predator22 said:


> Man...this is the greatest thread I have ever read on TTMB.
> 
> I am proud and smiling ear to ear at about 95% of all of these posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

The End.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

yeah this would be a great place for one of those padlocks...

Merry Christmas


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

ttt . . . . just a little joke! :biggrin:


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

hmmm 20 pages , I missed all of this and just got a chance to see it this morning.

looks as if most everything has been covered fairly well, but I am glad that this thread was not locked before I got a chance to jut say, that I consider it an honor and a privilege to be able to sit down at this computer , log on to 2 cool and have the likes of MRS B. grace my home with her faith and wisdom .
MRS B if for nothing more than my own selfish interest ,I hope you never allow this type of controversy to change the way you post in the future 

you have a very Merry Christmas and my God continue to bless you in every way


----------

